# Alte Buffed Codes eingeben



## Bricky (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Community
Ich wollte fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, alte Buffed Codes einzugeben? auf buffed.de/codes kann ich leider nur die aktuellen eingeben. Vielleicht kennt jemand noch eine Möglichkeit 

Beste Grüßte


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

Nein, die Codes sind immer nur für eine begrenzte Zeit gültig wo sie eingelöst werden müssen weil ab dem Punkt der Vertrag mit der Firma die den Code ausgab ausläuft


----------

